# Tabellenrahmen. Wie am besten!



## tikemyson (21. November 2004)

Hi,

ich Suche nach Vorschlägen, wie man am besten Tabellenränder fomatiert!

Meine momentane Methode ist die Rahm,en per CSS zu formatieren:

```
<style> 
.border       { BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff 1pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff 1pt solid;} 

.border_without_top       { BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff 1pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ffffff 1pt solid;} 

.border_without_bottom       { BORDER-RIGHT: #ffffff 1pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ffffff 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #ffffff 1pt solid; } 


</style>
```

Allerdings führt dies, bei verschachtelten Tabellen ruck zuck zu Problemen bzw schnell zur Unübersichtlichkeit. 

Bisher habe ich mir abgeholfen mit border-css, welche nur oben, bzw nicht alle Tabellenränder formatieren. (siehe Code-Block).
Aber das iss doch knaup!  :-( 

Ich weiss es gibt sowas wie border="1" rules="all"..allerdings wird diese im Iex nicht korrekt umgesetzt! wie man sieht!

iex:






mozi:





Deshalb meine Frage, wie formatiert man am besten?


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. November 2004)

Probiers mal so:

```
<style type="text/css"> 
<!--
td{
    border: #ffffff 1pt solid;
} 
table{
    border-collapse:collapse;
}
-->
</style>
```


----------



## tikemyson (21. November 2004)

Sieht im IEx leider so aus!


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style>
td{
    border: #ffffff 1pt solid;
}
table{
    border-collapse:collapse;
}
    
body {
	margin-left: 0px;
	margin-top: 0px;
	margin-right: 0px;
	margin-bottom: 0px;
	background-color: #245606;
}
.Stil1 {
	color: #FFFFFF;
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 10px;
}
</style>
</head>

<body>
<br>
<table border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
  <tr>
<td width="990" height="191" align="right" valign="top" bgcolor="#245606">     <div align="center">      <span class="Stil1"><br>
          <br>
          <br>
          <br>
    November 21, 2004 </span>
          <table border="0" width="990px" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
            <tr>
              <!-- Navigation -->
              <td width="41" height="263" valign="top">
             <table width="13%"  border="0" align="left" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
                <tr>
                  <td><img src="gfx/button1.png" border=0 alt="Neuigkeiten"></td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td><img src="gfx/button2.png" border=0 alt="Anmelden"></td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td><img src="./gfx/button3.png" border=0 alt="Forum"></td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td><img src="gfx/button4.png" border=0 alt="Kontakt"></td>
                </tr>
              </table></td>
              <!-- Content -->
              <td align="center" width="943" class="newstable" >
                <!-- News -->
                <br>
                <table border=0 width="90%">
                  <tr>
                    <td>
                      <div class="newscaption">20.11.2004 - Seite geht online</div>
                      <div class="newscontent"><img src="./news/icon1.gif" alt="" border=0 align="left">Blah-Fusel fuselt blah, blah fuselnder Fusel fusselte blah fuselnd durch Blahfuselingen! Blah-Fusel fuselt blah, blah fuselnder Fusel fusselte blah fuselnd durch Blahfuselingen! Blah-Fusel fuselt blah, blah fuselnder Fusel fusselte blah fuselnd durch Blahfuselingen! Blah-Fusel fuselt blah, blah fuselnder Fusel fusselte blah fuselnd durch Blahfuselingen! Blah-Fusel fuselt blah, blah fuselnder Fusel fusselte blah fuselnd durch Blahfuselingen! Blah-Fusel fuselt blah, blah fuselnder Fusel fusselte blah fuselnd durch Blahfuselingen! Blah-Fusel fuselt blah, blah fuselnder Fusel fusselte blah fuselnd durch Blahfuselingen!</div></td>
                  </tr>
                </table>
                <br>
              </td>
            </tr>
          </table>
          <br>
          <br>
  </div></td>
  </tr>
</table>
<br>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Gumbo (21. November 2004)

Am besten wär's natürlich ganz ohne Tabellen. Wo sind die Bilder zu finden, dann könnte ich's entsprechend umformatieren.


----------



## tikemyson (21. November 2004)

hier.
das wäre genial!

danke

http://www.timoehl.de/tutorials/gfx.rar


----------



## Gumbo (21. November 2004)

Hm, etwa so (siehe Anhang)?


----------



## tikemyson (21. November 2004)

danke.
allerdings sehe ich hier nur border links und rechts am tabellenrand.

check out:

http://www.proevolution.de

allerdings immer noch nicht 100%ig im iex

im mittleren stimmt der rand nicht wirklich


----------



## hela (21. November 2004)

Hallo,

    den Rand unter dem Banner bekommst du im IE weg, wenn du den Quelltext dieser Tabellenzelle so schreibst:

```
<tr>
 	<td align="center"><img src="./gfx/banner.png" border=0 alt="PES Turnier Saarland"></td>
       </tr>
```
    Sonst werden offensichtlich vor und hinter dem IMG Leerzeichen eingesetzt, die der IE als Rand zeigt.


----------

